# what will live in a 3ft viv



## hutchyisafish (Dec 12, 2012)

hi guys first post so sorry if i cock this up 
i have just moved our beardies into a new viv and have a 3ft viv sat there empty i have not set my heart on anything specific so are looking to re-home i have got the numbers for local rescue places but what will happily live in a 3ft viv without having to be moved into something bigger


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

What are the rest of the dimensions? 

The obvious will be leopard geckos etc, but anything else depends on the rest of the dimensions incase it's too low or not deep enough etc.


----------



## hutchyisafish (Dec 12, 2012)

the exact dimentions are 30"x15.5"x18" leopard gekko did spring to mind but just wondered what else ave been told an adult corn or king snake


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

hutchyisafish said:


> the exact dimentions are 30"x15.5"x18" leopard gekko did spring to mind but just wondered what else ave been told an adult corn or king snake


30"? Thats 2 and a half foot, not 3 foot, which is it? Can't really help you with suggestions as I don't tend to use 3 foot vivs for many reps, I think it's a little small for most snake types, even those where care sheets say its acceptable such as corns. Leopard geckos are the thing that instantly spring to mind, or perhaps something like a madagascar ground gecko? 

Dave


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

The vivarium should be about 3/4 the snakes total length. That leaves quite a few possibilities. 


Corn Snakes - all depends on the individual snake as they can get upto about 50-54 inches. Some dont grow more than about 30 inches so could be an option but would need re housing if it grown past 50" or so.
King Snakes - Max out from 36" - 48" again this should fit in a 30"x15.5" vivarium without to many problems.
Rough Green Snakes - 36" - 48"
Garter Snakes - again max out from 36" - 48"
Some Lizards!

Leopard Geckos - Pair
Crested Gecko - Trio
Crocodile Gecko - Single
Tokay Gecko - Single
and loads more :lol2:

Just some possibilities that i would consider!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

berry1 said:


> The vivarium should be about 3/4 the snakes total length. That leaves quite a few possibilities.
> 
> 
> Corn Snakes - all depends on the individual snake as they can get upto about 50-54 inches. Some dont grow more than about 30 inches so could be an option but would need re housing if it grown past 50" or so.
> ...


See above

Dave


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

my_shed said:


> See above
> Dave


A trio of Crested geckos could be a slight push but could do a pair with no problems i wouldn't think. Everyone has there own ways and opinions but i would personally keep them in a 18" high vivarium, although 15" would be to small for crested and crocodile 's in my opinion anyway. Tokay Gecko possibly in a 15" high i would say. 

The taller the better but have seen these species kept in 18" high vivs without problems.


----------



## Scott2805 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a berber skink in a 3x2x2 viv and he has lots of climbing hidey things to play on but he has around 3.5 - 4 inches of sand cos they love to burrow


----------



## Lexicious (Nov 8, 2012)

Kingsnake as others have mentioned. Sand boa? Garter snake? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

